# dog growling and chasing tail when bum is touched



## misty86 (Sep 29, 2017)

hi I have a 5 year old male sigh tzu and when you touch his bum he starts growling but when you clean his bum he starts to chase his tail and growling sounding really aggressive he even growls when you say bum and I don't why he does it he is the perfect dog otherwise he never growls for any other reason except his bum can someone help please and I don't know if it's behavior based from a bad experience or if he is in pain his fur is kept short so there aren't any mats and generally his poo is solid but you can't even stroke towards his back end without growling any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

What does your vet think?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

How often are you cleaning his back end?

It may simply be you doing that he's objecting to but I would let your Vet see him to check the problem isn't his anal glands or something else.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

misty86 said:


> hi I have a 5 year old male sigh tzu and when you touch his bum he starts growling but when you clean his bum he starts to chase his tail and growling sounding really aggressive he even growls when you say bum and I don't why he does it he is the perfect dog otherwise he never growls for any other reason except his bum can someone help please and I don't know if it's behavior based from a bad experience or if he is in pain his fur is kept short so there aren't any mats and generally his poo is solid but you can't even stroke towards his back end without growling any ideas would be appreciated


If you cant even stroke his back towards his back end, it could be possible that he may have some lower spine soreness or discomfort, something like this would make them sensitive in the area and likely more defensive when touching or going to touch the area.Have you noticed any signs like, being more hesitant when he jumps up on things, or he is slower when raising or lowering himself on and off the floor? Another possibility is that his anal glands are giving him some discomfort or sore, they should empty when the dog goes to the toilet naturally and not cause any problems, but dogs anal glands can get blocked ad infected and that can cause discomfort. Some will show signs like worrying at their bottoms or scooting and you may get a smell described as fishy, some though don't show any signs I have one that doesn't show all the signs normally associated when she has had a problem with hers. If its happened recently and continued especially I would get him checked out.

Other possibilities may be that it is psychological/behavioural, If its co-incided with or not long after a vet visit, has he had his temperature taken or even his anal glands ever checked or expressed? Sometimes if they have had a problem and something has been "done" to that area some can become very antsy and protective after. Also being a Shitzu I am assuming that you may likely get him professionally groomed or cut? Some groomers as part of the grooming will check the dogs anal glands and see if they need cleaning out, so again if its happened after a grooming session, and his had a particularly negative or uncomfortable experience and they have done it that again may be why.

Only other thoughts particularly if he is not neutered have you noticed any different in the stream when he urinates or taking longer, any straining when he defeacates, constipation or his motions are flatter or ribbon like? entire dogs especially can sometimes get enlargement of the prostrate gland which can if its significantly enlarged push back towards the spine and partially obstruct the rectum causing the sort of symptoms mentioned above.


----------

